# Armadillo



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 6, 2010)

Does anyone on the forum have an Armadillo? I think they are sooo cool. They are the mammal version of a tortoise. I'm watching Anthony Bourdain, No Reservations on the Travel Channel. And the episode takes place in Uruguay and sadly they kill and eat one.... even he was a bit tramatized by the experience.


----------



## Candy (Sep 6, 2010)

Walter what are you watching that crap for? I can't stand that guy he is so disgusting. Go play with the baby she's way cuter.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 6, 2010)

Candy said:


> Walter what are you watching that crap for? I can't stand that guy he is so disgusting. Go play with the baby she's way cuter.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah he is a douche bag...but I love the places he visits. The baby is here watching the show with me.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 6, 2010)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Walter what are you watching that crap for? I can't stand that guy he is so disgusting. Go play with the baby she's way cuter.
> ...


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Sep 6, 2010)

Jackrat- When/how did you work with Anthony Bourdain?


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Yeah he is a douche bag...but I love the places he visits. The baby is here watching the show with me. 
[/quote]I've worked with Tony in the past,and he's a damn nice guy.Not a douche bag in any sense of the word.He certainly wouldn't call someone he didn't know a douche bag.


I enjoy his show...I'm jokingly calling him a douche bag. I love his dark humor and pretty sure he wouldnt be offended by someone calling him such a name or title. Let him know that at ANY moments notice, I will soo accompany him of any of his adventures. Cheers.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 6, 2010)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Jackrat- When/how did you work with Anthony Bourdain?


I was a chef in the late 80's,early 90's.I was in Lafayette La. at the height of the Cajun food craze.We traveled all over cooking.I did some work with him at the International Chef's Convention.At the Marriot,if memory serves me.There were chefs from all the world working together.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Sep 6, 2010)

jackrat said:
 

> PeanutbuttER said:
> 
> 
> > Jackrat- When/how did you work with Anthony Bourdain?
> ...


----------



## jackrat (Sep 6, 2010)

Tortuga_terrestre said:


> jackrat said:
> 
> 
> > PeanutbuttER said:
> ...


----------

